# Tyrant's Legion



## Kastle (Feb 28, 2010)

So i had an impulsive buy recently and Picked up Imperial Armour 9.

Anyone out there also own a copy of it that would be willing to pitch ideas with me?

Please Just Pm me.

Thanks
Kastle


----------

